# DIY Stacked Foam Target



## Gracie D. (Feb 3, 2010)

What did you use? Looks awesome!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

PLEASE get info on that foam, it would help a bunch of guys and some clubs too
Nothing wrong with the base you are using, unless you need to use them


----------



## M-Haywood (Mar 2, 2011)

I used 1/2" closed cell foam, osb board top and bottom, and 4" c-channel cut from an old house trailer. There are (4) 3/8" threaded rods tensioning the unit together. The foam was from a factory in Coldwater, MI and was part of a truckload of rolls that my buddy got for free - it was scrap, but brand new. I will try to get the name of the factory for you guys because they throw away rolls of this stuff every day. They say that there are about 1500 targets in michigan that have been built out of their scraps that they have given away. We built a 20 lane backstop at my other buddy's shop that we shoot at on thursday nites. His targets are made out of thinner black foam, just more sheets needed to get the correct height. We used a skid loader to compress his targets and used shipping bands to hold them together instead of threaded rod. I'll try to get pics of that setup tomorrow nite at the shoot. It's a really sweet setup.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I think alot of us would love to find some of that foam! Nice job, by the way!


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Would really like to get ahold of some of that if you could pm the factory you got it from. thanks


----------



## M-Haywood (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm going to see the guy tomorrow nite, I think. I'll post the info as soon as I can get it!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

http://www.closedcellfoams.com/polyethylene.html
6LB DENSITY
Polyethylene Foam - WHITE
2" x 23" x 24"
Great for Archery Targets!
Size is approximate.
Found that interesting
kn


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll take a free roll or two 
Heck if I can get enough rolls I may even drive there and pick it up
I know someone who visits that area often.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

looks amazing


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

I hope they have a similar factory near me that has foam like that.


----------



## fordrocks (Feb 27, 2011)

Do the arrows pull easy? More info would be greatly appreciated. If you cut it down to say 24"x24" do u think a couple ratchet straps would give enough compression?


----------



## jsherer86 (Feb 16, 2011)

WOW, what a great buddy, where did you find that buddy at?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice target!


----------



## M-Haywood (Mar 2, 2011)

My buddy missed archery leagues last nite and I can't get a hold of him, the guys think he is on a job out of state. Sorry its taking so long, but I'll keep trying to get the info about the factory to post on here. About the ratchet straps -- I only had to compress this foam about 6 inches to make it work, so I think that the straps would be ok. The biggest problem was getting it to lay flat. The sheets from the inside end of the roll held their curvature so it was hard to straighten them out and keep everything lined up for a straight front face. Ended up laying the target face down on the floor while I tightened the threaded rods. That seemed to help the stuff stay lined up except for the bottom 6 or 8 sheets which are still trying to puke out the back. And yes, the arrows pull out very nicely... would compare it to a black-hole target in that respect. That's actually where the idea originated because they use plywood and plastic shipping bands for structural support.


----------



## cadman59501 (Jun 6, 2010)

Has anybody ever tried to make a target out of the R-board foam?? I have been using that alot lately on buildings so I have quite a bit of scrap laying around.


----------



## glücklicher (Aug 23, 2008)

M-Haywood said:


> Built this about a month ago from some foam a buddy gave me. Can fit 6 5-spot targets easily. Got about $30 into the threaded rods and hardware. Arrows pull easy and won't punch thru, even at point blank range. Now I just need to build a base for it.... but my spare time is spent puttin' holes in the front! The cardboard face isn't necessary, but it makes the paper targets last longer. Also made the target pins from high-tensile electric fence wire - very cheap too. Hope you guys like it... I sure do! One more thing, thanks to all the guys who posted pics of their bow presses. Made my own "pipe clamp" press this weekend. Works great too!


Last year, I had the sam idea








In the background you will see my. It is 25" x 30". I work by a papermachine.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

glücklicher said:


> Last year, I had the sam idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get all that and how much????


----------



## glücklicher (Aug 23, 2008)

Is everything from a recycling company. Cost not a cent. On the threaded rods you can set the hardness of the disc. The thing slows down each arrow


----------



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

How much did it cost altogether?And how did you press it?


----------



## Pikeslayer (Aug 1, 2010)

I also would be interested in a roll or 2.


----------



## M-Haywood (Mar 2, 2011)

Still waiting to hear back from the buddy with the foam connection. Sorry for the delay with the info.....:frusty:


----------



## M-Haywood (Mar 2, 2011)

OK, Finally got somewhere with the info!!!:whoo:
The foam came from this company:

Sekisui America Corporation -- Voltek Division
17 Allen Ave.
Coldwater, Michigan
(517) 279-7587

www.sekisuivoltek.com

The website shows some of the different types of foam available. Not sure who to ask for at the factory as far as free stuff, but this is all I was able to get at this time. Hope this helps!


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=857549&highlight=layered+carpet+target


----------

